# Aussie Vizsla owners - What are you feeding your puppy?



## ElvisVizsla (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi, i say Australian Vizsla owners because I notice online polls brands in Europe and US are different to what we get here. I am keen toknow what other people feed their beloved pups. Our puppy is 6 months old this week and has beautiful coat and good teeth and is the right weight, but I still reckon there are improvements that can be made in his diet and when he is a dog and has stopped growing we can give him more home cooked food and less concentrated puppy food.

We feed Elvis the following

1. Advance Puppy Growth formula Kibble (seems highly recommended, but concerned it is part of Mars Foods, their other brands are not very impressive at all)
2. Chicken Necks (for lunch usually 3 times a week) with Rice and grated carrot
3. Advance Puppy formula wet food (usually 2 cans a week mixed in with meal)
4. Eggs and Cheese as part of meal (microwaved egg) and small bits of cheese for calcium
5. Fresh lambs bones from butchers or Smarket with fat cut off
6. for training and re-enforcement we give Elvis dried Liver pieces from supermarket for dogs and sometimes baked liver biscuits or recently bought some Oinkers, which are pork solids great for teething but wont buy again


We have followed Breeders advice as we know Breeder and like them, and also vets and the usual 'busy bodys' on the beach who come up and tell you how to bring up your dog 

be great to hear from other Vizsla owners what they feed their puppy or dogs and any tips or insights.

Cheers
Dan


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi Dan,

I recently started a similar topic under "food and behaviour". I think from that at least one aussie is on the BARF diet, I've had trouble finding BARF foods in Tassie but have recently heard of another place to check out. I'm also interested to hear what other australians are using as we seem to have quiet different brands available here.

The breeder recommended the advance kibble but he never liked it so i swapped to Bonnie as some other people told me that was very good. After learning a little bit more about what should / shouldn't be in dog food I have to say I am very disappointed in Advance and only a little less so in bonnie. At the moment I am trying one of the Purina brands which has a reasonable amount of named meat products, not too much wheat, but it has beet pulp as a filler which is also a bit controversial. I know some people don't like feeding kibble at all but it is easy to put in treat balls and i'm a big believer in the dog working for his food and not eating out a bowl.

So he also gets chicken frames or necks if i can't get frames. For training I was cutting up VIP dog roll but have recently changed to 4legs chicken and pasta balls which i cut up for training treats. 

He also gets leftover vegetables and a bone (raw marrow) once a week, and the odd dried pig’s ear. I haven’t had any health issues related to food although a while ago i was wondering about behavioural issues but I’ve now discounted the food.

At the moment he is busy ripping a plastic toy apart so I will have to grab the pieces or he will be adding plastic to his diet. Unlike some other people we really haven’t had much trouble getting him to eat.


----------

